# ❀free drawings/sketches❀



## #1 Senpai (Jun 13, 2016)

​Basically, I just want to draw and to upload onto my deviantart account so post away your mayors or ocs! tbh i wont pick every single oc/mayor and please do at least tell me or indicate if you've seen the art, such as liking the post or at least saying a thank you once i post it. 


humans only
no nsfw
no gore
no complicated ocs
can't really do dudes, but i can try

will be drawn traditionally or digitally. most likely traditional since i am back in college.

3 slots:



Skweekerz (#73)



Spoiler: examples of requests~(oldest to newest)






































































& i do these slowly cos of skool,
thanks!​
​


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 13, 2016)

Can you do my mayor? 


Spoiler: Mayor


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 13, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Can you do my mayor?


ya i can try! do you have like an in-game reference?


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

Ref:
any of my ocs Or my mayor is fine!


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 13, 2016)

My oc please?
http://m.imgur.com/AxOHwfv?r


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 14, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> ya i can try! do you have like an in-game reference?



Thanks  I just updated my comment, with references.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Can you do my mayor?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor
> ...


Here ya go..tried to do it quickly.


Spoiler: Mark


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 14, 2016)

Any of my characters if you're interested?
http://toyhou.se/WulfNat/characters


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 14, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Here ya go..tried to do it quickly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mark
> ...



That's adorable thank you so much!


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd love it if you took a shot at my mayor!  I'll upload a picture in a second. 

Edit:  duh, I just saw that you have two full slots.  You can ignore this and I'll be patient.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

princesse said:


> Ref:
> any of my ocs Or my mayor is fine!


Here you go! LOL, tried using copics for the skin and coloured pencils and inked it...and I rarely use these materials uwu hope you like it~


Spoiler: your mayor


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey, I'd love one of my mayor if you'd like too, but the hair might be pretty complicated, plus you said you can't really do dudes, so it's okay if you can't



Spoiler: xx


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 14, 2016)

Would you consider drawing one of my characters?
Perhaps Sadako or Charisma?
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

could you draw sofia?


----------



## chapstick (Jun 14, 2016)

Can you do my signature please? She is my mayor


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2016)

Love for you to my mayor.

Ref


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2016)

nice art 9:


----------



## Seroja (Jun 14, 2016)

very cute senpai! if you're free, can you draw my mayor too? http://sta.sh/2qt6qj3lvgh? tysm!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> nice art 9:



Thank you! Still got a lot to learn in art doe uwu


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 15, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> My oc please?
> http://m.imgur.com/AxOHwfv?r


Sorry it took a long time...


Spoiler


----------



## Seroja (Jun 15, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Sorry it took a long time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so cute senpai!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 15, 2016)

Really cute art, I love your style


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 15, 2016)

Seroja said:


> so cute senpai!!





Cadbberry said:


> Really cute art, I love your style


Thank you guys! c:


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Any of my characters if you're interested?
> http://toyhou.se/WulfNat/characters


Here you go..hope you like it


Spoiler: Zoey


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you still doing these? c:


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Are you still doing these? c:


Yes! But doing them so slooowwwly like a tortoise..


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Yes! But doing them so slooowwwly like a tortoise..



Thats okay ;; ♡ as long as youre okay with another request? Your art is really cute !! ♡


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Thats okay ;; ♡ as long as youre okay with another request? Your art is really cute !! ♡


Thank you ;u;
Yes, I'm okay with another request..


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Thank you ;u;
> Yes, I'm okay with another request..



This might sound weird but can you draw me? ;; i have a little drawing ref of what i look like if thats okay?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> This might sound weird but can you draw me? ;; i have a little drawing ref of what i look like if thats okay?


oh..that does sound odd..hmm, i'll try and see what i can do LOL 
ref pls..


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> oh..that does sound odd..hmm, i'll try and see what i can do LOL
> ref pls..





My hair is a little weird im sorry ;; ☆


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> View attachment 175223
> 
> My hair is a little weird im sorry ;; ☆



that's cute!! alright, i'll try


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 16, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> that's cute!! alright, i'll try



Thankyou so much!!! ♡


----------



## Milleram (Jun 16, 2016)

If you're still accepting requests, I would love it if you could draw my OC, Johanna:

http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/OC-Johanna-323415564

If you need more refs, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Would you consider drawing one of my characters?
> Perhaps Sadako or Charisma?
> Thanks for doing this!


Sorry it took a long time, here you go..


Spoiler: Charisma











Only had the chance to do 1 OC today :-(


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 17, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Sorry it took a long time, here you go..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Charisma
> ...



Omg thank you so much! I love it <3


----------



## namiieco (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe this oc? Thanks.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Can you do my signature please? She is my mayor



Here ya go, was going to colour it but it's like 430am..zzz Hope you like it though  


Spoiler: Mayor Maegan


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...g-art-in-various-styles&p=6630537#post6630537
Me please


----------



## chapstick (Jun 17, 2016)

I love it! Could you do color next time you get a chance?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> I love it! Could you do color next time you get a chance?


Yeah, maybe.. not the best at colouring though uwu


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2016)

Lil late but thanks so much, I love her <3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Lil late but thanks so much, I love her <3


You're welcome!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe Starling or Bec? * .*

Thanks for considering > w <


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 18, 2016)

kianli said:


> could you draw sofia?



ahh,, sorry she looks totally different >.< ..i hope you like it tho..


Spoiler: sofia


----------



## Aesthetics (Jun 18, 2016)

Could you draw my acnl character?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 19, 2016)

Mikachi said:


> Could you draw my acnl character?



yes, do you have refs?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a few OCs if you would be up for drawing them, I know your full up right now but for the future if you have an open space. I really like your style :3
Any of these characters would be lovely http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters
Sorry to request when you are so full


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 21, 2016)

Mikachi said:


> Could you draw my acnl character?



Here you go! hope you like it


Spoiler: your mayor


----------



## Seroja (Jun 21, 2016)

senpaiiiiiiiiiii your drawings are so cute <333


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 22, 2016)

Seroja said:


> senpaiiiiiiiiiii your drawings are so cute <333



thank youuu, cutie!!<3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 23, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Maybe this oc? Thanks.



Here ya go, hope you like it! Sorry if it looks dark..my phone's shadow was in the way haha 
lmao ruined the blush..


Spoiler: your oc


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 24, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> View attachment 175223
> 
> My hair is a little weird im sorry ;; ☆


omg, i tried digital art again lmao 
here ya go, hope you like it..i tried my hardest to make it look like you or smth 
& sorry it's tiny, halfway through the drawing i noticed the canvas was pretty smol in measurements,,


Spoiler: shuddersails


----------



## ShudderSails (Jun 24, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> omg, i tried digital art again lmao
> here ya go, hope you like it..i tried my hardest to make it look like you or smth
> & sorry it's tiny, halfway through the drawing i noticed the canvas was pretty smol in measurements,,
> 
> ...



Awwww thankyou so much!!! Its great!!! ♡♡ 

I just finished your oc actually too ♡


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 24, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Awwww thankyou so much!!! Its great!!! ♡♡
> 
> I just finished your oc actually too ♡
> 
> View attachment 175930



Ahh so cute!! Thank you ^_^


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 25, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I have a few OCs if you would be up for drawing them, I know your full up right now but for the future if you have an open space. I really like your style :3
> Any of these characters would be lovely http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters
> Sorry to request when you are so full


i like how this turned out i think, my first time colouring this type of skin tone..hope you like it!


Spoiler: Karsin Murks!


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

Your drawings are super cute! I'd ask for a drawing, but I see your list is full. Just wanted to drop by and say you're doing great!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 25, 2016)

panicstatiion said:


> Your drawings are super cute! I'd ask for a drawing, but I see your list is full. Just wanted to drop by and say you're doing great!



Thank you !!!  <3


----------



## Trystin (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm sorry I didn't see that you can't really do guys. My bad. So sorry


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> i like how this turned out i think, my first time colouring this type of skin tone..hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Karsin Murks!



She looks amazing! Thank you so much for drawing her!!


----------



## MerengueLover98 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Still available?*

Is this still full? ;o


----------



## namiieco (Jun 26, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Here ya go, hope you like it! Sorry if it looks dark..my phone's shadow was in the way haha
> lmao ruined the blush..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your oc


Thanks!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 26, 2016)

MerengueLover98 said:


> Is this still full? ;o



Yes, but I can pm you when it's not if you'd like a drawing


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 27, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...g-art-in-various-styles&p=6630537#post6630537
> Me please



there you go, didn't really have good references ..so i hope you like it ig


Spoiler: you


----------



## MerengueLover98 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Yes please^^*

I'd love a PM c: thank you! cx


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 28, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Love for you to my mayor.
> 
> Ref



sorry this took a long time & i ruined your mayor.. ;c; but i hope you like it though..


Spoiler: your mayor


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 28, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> sorry this took a long time & i ruined your mayor.. ;c; but i hope you like it though..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your mayor
> ...


Its great. THX.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you think you could shoot me a PM when there's another open slot too? :0


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 28, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> there you go, didn't really have good references ..so i hope you like it ig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you


Thank you so muchh


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 29, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> If you're still accepting requests, I would love it if you could draw my OC, Johanna:
> 
> http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/OC-Johanna-323415564
> 
> If you need more refs, let me know. Thanks!


lol i wanted to try something different with drawing so i think i mightve ruined her..sorry!
hopefully you like it tho..


Spoiler: johanna


----------



## Milleram (Jun 29, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> lol i wanted to try something different with drawing so i think i mightve ruined her..sorry!
> hopefully you like it tho..
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, she looks really cool!  And it's always good to experiment in art, so don't apologize! Thank you so much!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 30, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Maybe Starling or Bec? * .*
> 
> Thanks for considering > w <



Sorry it took a LOOONG time, here you go..hope you like it


Spoiler: Bec


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 30, 2016)

GAH I love your art! And thanks for the PM! 

I just created this cutie like a half hour ago, so getting art would be awesome! :3


Spoiler: smol fox bab







Sorry I don't have a fullbody ref. I did just make her 30 mins ago and it takes me a while to completely design my OCs (I'm keeping the hair and face the same though x3 )
Thanks for considering!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 30, 2016)

could you draw her please?

thanks for considering ^_^


----------



## Balverine (Jun 30, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Sorry it took a LOOONG time, here you go..hope you like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bec



Ahh! she looks great, thanks!! > w <


----------



## CatlandCat (Jun 30, 2016)

Would you consider doing my mayor? 


Spoiler: Mayor Refs















Thank you!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 1, 2016)

Seroja said:


> very cute senpai! if you're free, can you draw my mayor too? http://sta.sh/2qt6qj3lvgh? tysm!



sorry it took so long..
i tried :-((
hope you like it doe


Spoiler: yo mayor


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 2, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> could you draw her please?
> 
> thanks for considering ^_^



Here you go ^^
Hope you like it..


Spoiler: Krystal


----------



## Seroja (Jul 2, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> sorry it took so long..
> i tried :-((
> hope you like it doe
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaa ahahahah omg I love it!!! tysm senpaiiiiii <3333


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 5, 2016)

CatlandCat said:


> Would you consider doing my mayor?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Refs
> ...



here ya go! hope you like it.


Spoiler: your mayor










i just noticed that she has like black leggings or smth..oopsies
and those circles are so damn hard to do in sai das y they not perfect~-~


----------



## vel (Jul 5, 2016)

could you do mine


----------



## MerengueLover98 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Mayor:*


----------



## CatlandCat (Jul 5, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> here ya go! hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your mayor
> ...


Aww, that's so cute! 
Thank you!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 5, 2016)

can you draw Nora?



Spoiler: Nora


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 8, 2016)

MerengueLover98 said:


> View attachment 176763View attachment 176764



Here ya go!


Spoiler: your mayor


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh wow, I love this.
Could you possibly consider my mayor?
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B8shpZ8aSHxmZTRDZlBMVjJ3Ym8&usp=sharing
I love your style!

Edit:
Sorry he's a guy, but good practise?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey Senpai! I forgot to show you but I have more references of my character for you. 
http://toyhou.se/469330.kasai


----------



## Mints (Jul 8, 2016)

I love your art style, it's really cute!!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 8, 2016)

Mints said:


> I love your art style, it's really cute!!


Thank you!!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 9, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> can you draw Nora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go!
idk why i put that white thing on the nose llol


Spoiler: Nora


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 9, 2016)

Velour said:


> could you do mine
> 
> View attachment 176757


Here you go! 


Spoiler: your mayor


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your mayor



whoa, thank you! it looks so cute C:


----------



## MerengueLover98 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Thank you!*

She's precious thank you so much ^^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 9, 2016)

#1 Senpai said:


> Here you go!
> idk why i put that white thing on the nose llol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nora



i love it!! thank you!!


----------

